# The Premier TS-SW124D (holy crap)!!



## SilverStallion (Feb 22, 2005)

I was at a local car audio shop here in Harrisburg, PA. And I heard this boomin even before I walked in!! As I walked in I was expecting 2 12's or something big to be bumpin like that. OH MY GOSH!!! It was just one of these subs (premier ts-sw124d) in a real thin box. I was just wondering if there any way I get this sub behind the backseat? ? ? All I would need is one! I have a 2000 nissan frontier crew cab. You guys gotta here this thing!!! I also have a contour that has 2 12's and this one sub sounded better than my 2 12's.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Me thinks someone needs to get out and hear more setups, that sub isn't very impressive at all.

normal cone area, incredibly small excursion, and a high price tag. About the only thing that sub has that ones costing half as much don't is a small mounting depth and small required box size. Other than that it's nothing special, it can't handle much power, it can't displace much air...most 10's will get louder than that, and just about any 12 in existance will as well. Keep in mind, it will sound louder in the shop because there's zero background noise and no crappy car acoustics cancelling everything out.


----------



## SilverStallion (Feb 22, 2005)

I dont need to hear more setups. I've been into car audio for 11 years and i've won my share of trophies, so I know what i'm doing. But anyway about this woofer. It handles 1200 watts!! You say thats not much? Ive heard all the subs out there, kicker, JL, pioneer, Kenwood, you name it I've heard it. Just because the cone doesnt travel far doesnt mean it doesnt hit hard. Its all about the force of movement, which this sub does very well. I'm not kidding when I say this thing is one of the best sounding subs i've ever heard. Do more research before you knock something. But thanks for the input though.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

SilverStallion said:


> I dont need to hear more setups. I've been into car audio for 11 years and i've won my share of trophies, so I know what i'm doing. But anyway about this woofer. It handles 1200 watts!! You say thats not much? Ive heard all the subs out there, kicker, JL, pioneer, Kenwood, you name it I've heard it. Just because the cone doesnt travel far doesnt mean it doesnt hit hard. Its all about the force of movement, which this sub does very well. I'm not kidding when I say this thing is one of the best sounding subs i've ever heard. Do more research before you knock something. But thanks for the input though.



I don't think you quite know who your dealing with...


----------



## SilverStallion (Feb 22, 2005)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> I don't think you quite know who your dealing with...


Same goes to you guys.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

SilverStallion said:


> Same goes to you guys.


Alright then, post some pictures and show off. No way to get your name out if you keep kooped up.


----------



## SilverStallion (Feb 22, 2005)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> Alright then, post some pictures and show off. No way to get your name out if you keep kooped up.


I wish I had some pics to show. But for the last 4 years i've been married with 2 kids and really have'nt been too much in the car audio scene. I dont even have a digital camera. Over the years I have put in countless stereos for people and have had some badd ass systems myself. I wish I would have taken pictures these last couple of years. Anyway, im here to make friends and not be shutdown. I thought it would be nice to share what I heard to people that would like to know.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

*I dont need to hear more setups.*


*I've been into car audio for 11 years and i've won my share of trophies*
congradulations

*so I know what i'm doing*
length of experience hardly dictates knowledge or skill

*But anyway about this woofer. It handles 1200 watts!!*
that comment alone shows that you don't know what you're talking about. That's a 300 watt sub, the 1200 peak rating is marketing propaganda that has absolutely no relation to how much power the sub can take at any one instant or continuous, or how loud it can get.

*Ive heard all the subs out there, kicker, JL, pioneer, Kenwood, you name it I've heard it*
it sounds like you've heard everything at car toys/tweeter, but you do realize there is a world outside of the local crap right? Do the names Sinfoni, Genesis, or Butler ring a bell? Or how about less exotic companies like DLS, Tru, Brax, or Rainbow? If not you may want to pull your head out of the clouds and open your eyes.

*Just because the cone doesnt travel far doesnt mean it doesnt hit hard*
in a sealed box, like the one you were referring to in your first post, the displacement of the cone has EVERYTHING to do with output, it is the sole dictator of output in fact, nothing else has any impact except for room/car acoustics, which will be the same for every sub you stick in there. In a ported setup, provided you have the power required to push the sub to full excursion then again, displacement is the most important factor in SPL. If you don't have the kilowatts required to do this around tuning then it depends more on the cone area and motor force, but the cone area of that sub is no different than any other 12" sub and the motor force is actually weaker than most of the other mainstream subs out there.

*Do more research before you knock something.*
you could say I've done that


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

god i love this kid

nice save adam.

seriously though, Pioneer subs leave a lot to be desired. i bet if you put that sub through a bass-mechanik CD, it'd melt itself haha. best test, find the fastest doublebeat drum line you can (doublebass = great ), play it on that sub, and listen to see if you can actually differentiate between each beat. (i've heard this particular pioneer sub in an accord, and i tried this,....you couldnt hear it)

me and adam (and a few other people on this board) are ridiculously too far into car audio (i know he's dropped nearly $4 or 5 grand on his setup (plus upgrades)...and i'm up to nearly $5000 once i get my Brahma ordered (yes adam, im getting a brahma...i heard one locally...it sealed the deal for me)...not that price has to do with the quality of a system (to a point)...but i can promise you that most of hte "gurus" on here have done more than their fair share of research....i've been putting my current system (see signature) together for nearly 7 months now...and its STILL not done, cause i'm constantly learning new things (and figuring out how the hell to pay for them all lol)

bah, that probably made no sense whatsoever, but i just woke up, i cant make sense yet.


----------



## SilverStallion (Feb 22, 2005)

If you know so much why do you drive a sentra? You might read a lot of magazines, but until you've actually heard a certain sub, dont go by what you read in mags. Its not all about spl, im more into the frequency that the whole setup plays at. I like low bass and I listen to a lot of R&B so normal cone area is all I need. And your right about the 1200 watts. That there tells me you know what your doing. So the point is not to out do you in knowledge, because I go by ear and not what all the magazines say. It sounds like you have more time to read than I do. Anyway, have fun with your sentra.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i know nothing, except for the fact the WTF does his driving a sentra have anything to do with this? If you are making fun of poeple who drive sentras, you may need to leave cause that is over half this site...


----------



## SilverStallion (Feb 22, 2005)

Im not saying sentra's are bad, im just saying if this guy thinks he knows it all, then why did he buy a Sentra. For the price that he paid for his car and his stereo system, he could have bought a better car. Anyway, who was talking to you? Thanks for the input though.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i live here... and i take offence to the sentra part of your posts, hell you could be driving a better truck too, what the fuck does any of this have to do with your choice in subs?


----------



## SilverStallion (Feb 22, 2005)

BlankgazeX said:


> i live here... and i take offence to the sentra part of your posts, hell you could be driving a better truck too, what the fuck does any of this have to do with your choice in subs?


First of all, its OFFENSE not OFFENCE. But anyway, we all could be driving better cars and trucks, and like I said im not saying they are bad cars. I'm not the type of guy that buys a 500 dollar car and spends 5000 on a stereo. I didnt mean to offend anyone. And by the way, I didnt start all this crap. I just told a story that I thought people would like to hear. And wanted to know if I could fit this in my truck, thats it!! So what if it isnt the best sub in the world. I like it and thats all that counts. I dont think its right that someone questioned my knowledge and skills. I guess some people like to think they are better than everyone else. Sorry about the confusion.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

SilverStallion said:


> Im not saying sentra's are bad, im just saying if this guy thinks he knows it all, then why did he buy a Sentra. For the price that he paid for his car and his stereo system, he could have bought a better car. Anyway, who was talking to you? Thanks for the input though.


Man you need to take a step back my friend. Your comments about his Sentra and it's Stereo also apply to you and your frontier... So please don't come here posting crap like this. This is a great forum with a lot of knowledgable people so please help us keep the knowledge and positive attitude flowing by contributing the same!


----------



## shock211 (Feb 28, 2005)

sr20dem0n said:


> *I dont need to hear more setups.*
> 
> 
> *I've been into car audio for 11 years and i've won my share of trophies*
> ...


OWNED!!!
i really have come to learn since i've been into cars and car audio that age and experience have nothing to do with common sense and knowledge. i'm constantly blown away by the idiocies of nissan techs at the local dealerships.

i too would have liked to jump in and call the bluffs of 'silverstallion' but it was already done. with class i might add.
my treo ss 12 owns joo all :thumbup: 

stay tuned for the next battle....
silverstallion attempts to argue that class d is better for sq than class ab.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

SilverStallion said:


> First of all, its OFFENSE not OFFENCE. But anyway, we all could be driving better cars and trucks, and like I said im not saying they are bad cars. I'm not the type of guy that buys a 500 dollar car and spends 5000 on a stereo. I didnt mean to offend anyone. And by the way, I didnt start all this crap. I just told a story that I thought people would like to hear. And wanted to know if I could fit this in my truck, thats it!! So what if it isnt the best sub in the world. I like it and thats all that counts. I dont think its right that someone questioned my knowledge and skills. I guess some people like to think they are better than everyone else. Sorry about the confusion.



umm a 2003 sentra prolly cost more then your truck... you need to see the forest for the trees...


oh BTW, i AM better then everyone else...


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

wow silverstallion, you are beyond naive. Adam handed you your ass and your still around here? Bashing peoples cars i might add. I also take OFFENSE to the sentra comment, I bought my 98 Sentra when i was 16....and it cost me 5500, not 500, and yes I paid for it myself. Why didnt I buy a better car? I couldnt afford one at the time. Car audio became my passion after i bought it, so you need to get off our nuts about it. I'm sure I could say a few things about frontiers, but i wont because im not going to stoop to your level.

Do everyone a favor, take your "11 years of experience" and go somewhere else. I bet you have never even heard of half the equipment in our setups. FYI, Sr20dem0n, Jasper, and I are about sound quality as well, so the "SPL isnt everything" part of your post is the only thing i can agree with you on


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Oh Noes!
A $5000 stereo in a $12,000 car!
http://www.mattblehm.com/pics/old_max/car_stereo/amprack/trunk1.jpg

Man, what an idjit I am.. and it only got me onto the podium at IASCA Finals in 2000...

Even worse...
a $10,000 stereo in a $12,000 car..
http://www.mattblehm.com/pics/car/interior/stereo/amprack/DSC00079.JPG

So umm yeah... keep talking about who's driving a POS and who's got what in it..

That Pioneer sub is inefficient, has almost zilch for excursion, doesn't handle much power, and due to the shape of the cone it simply CAN'T sound good. all of those bumps and ridges totally FUBAR the wavefront coming off the cone.

just those factors alone will keep me from buying one- even for $50.


and stop trying to talk about who knows what around here... Some of us have been more places in car audio than you can ever dream of..

5 yrs ago, I knew my stuff.. I haven't messed much with the industry while I was going to school (electrical engineering, specializing in solid state design and power electronics, so that I can design and build amplifiers.)... The car audio industry has left my system in the dust. my PPI/ODR/Focal setup is nothing compared to the best stuff out there now. I'll still keep my PPI Art Series amps will I die, but the speakers are going out as soon as I can afford some better ones.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Matt93SE said:


> Oh Noes!
> A $5000 stereo in a $12,000 car!
> http://www.mattblehm.com/pics/old_max/car_stereo/amprack/trunk1.jpg
> 
> ...



Nice setups Matt. I couldn't agree more about not keeping up. When I had my Dynaudio Mac setup I knew what was good. That has been some time though and I am now a home audio dork.... I actually still have two A600.2's lying around with an art series spacer that is NIB that I want to incorporate into a new setup!


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Matt93SE said:


> Even worse...
> a $10,000 stereo in a $12,000 car..
> http://www.mattblehm.com/pics/car/interior/stereo/amprack/DSC00079.JPG


is that your car!?!

did you go to a nissan meet in Austin a couple of years ago by chance? Because I totally took a pic of that car at that meet:
http://www.cs.trinity.edu/~areynol1/9-20_meet_12.jpg

I never talked to the owner though, just admired the setup, flashed the pic, and moved on


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

SilverStallion said:


> If you know so much why do you drive a sentra? You might read a lot of magazines, but until you've actually heard a certain sub, dont go by what you read in mags. Its not all about spl, im more into the frequency that the whole setup plays at. I like low bass and I listen to a lot of R&B so normal cone area is all I need. And your right about the 1200 watts. That there tells me you know what your doing. So the point is not to out do you in knowledge, because I go by ear and not what all the magazines say. It sounds like you have more time to read than I do. Anyway, have fun with your sentra.


I know so much because I take the time to research my hobbies, and no I don't do it through magazines....I'm also a year away from a BS in electrical engineering. I drive a sentra because it's a fun, reliable car...and wtf does that have to do with anything? It's also a $3.5k system in a $12k car. What else would I buy for $15.5k? Nothing that I would want, I'd rather have my car than anything that's available in that price range.

Besides, audio is my hobby, I like to spend money on my hobbies. I have about $1000 into headphones and headphone equipment, and I'm waiting until I have a permanent residence before I move into home audio, but for now I have a ~$900 home setup with a pair of Adire towers and an ex-car audio sub. You can say what you want about what I choose to spend my money on, but it's my choice. I didn't question what you spend your money on or why, I just questioned the validity of your recommendation, which you weren't able to defend or justify rationally. Instead you turned the thread into a damn pissing match, really exhibiting the maturity that you've gained from your "11 years of experience"....


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

I've never understood how someone could come on a forum and bash the cars that the vast majority of the members have. Just doesn't make much sense and it opens you up to a lot of flaming. It won't matter HOW much knowledge and skill you may have, it will be simply disregarded due to the blatantly ignorant statement that was made earlier on. 

In regards to that Pioneer sub, it's definitely not all it's cracked up to be. If that sub had come out say 3-5 years ago, it may be regarded higher, but going by it's features and specs, it's about average in the full spectrum of subwoofers. For the same money, you can get a sub with much better excursion that will play louder and lower with better overall sound quality. Easy.


----------



## shock211 (Feb 28, 2005)

Matt93SE said:


> Oh Noes!
> A $5000 stereo in a $12,000 car!
> http://www.mattblehm.com/pics/old_max/car_stereo/amprack/trunk1.jpg
> 
> Man, what an idjit I am.. and it only got me onto the podium at IASCA Finals in 2000....


i didn't see that coming being the track buff that you are. true, you can take it all out when you go to the track....but what a PITA. 
I need quick connects pronto!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I see he backed down...

Good one sr20dem0n... Show em who's boss.


----------



## 2nrguy (Feb 18, 2005)

matt93se
in the second pic where did you manage to put the subs, ok now on to better things.
every system that ive had ive peiced together from hand me downs and stuff that i could afford at the time, right now im running the stock headunit with RCA adapters a kenwood EQ that ive had since 93' along with a lanzar 800 watt 4 channel amp i got last year and a pair of hand me down MTX 10 subs that i just got from my best friend (my last pair of subs were a set of RF 8's) it might not win any awards but it sounds good to me for what i am working with(no distorsion,alt wine) almost forgot the RF 6.5's that i got from a guy on another board that i belong to. The trunk looks like a bunch of multicolored snakes but i'll trim that issue up when it gets warmer(or the wife runs out of things for me to do  ) , so i dont knock anyones system or car because i fell that they have it for one reason or another and they'll upgrade when they see fit..


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

His car is an SE...that means it has a SR20 in it (hence his sn). Before anyone comes to a board and knocks on a car, they should at least know a bit about engines and obviously the thread starter does not. Derrrr...SR20's car has only one of the most reliable and mod friendly engines out thur...hmmm. And trust me, the more you argue Mr. Demon pertaining to audio knowledge, the more stupid you will look.


----------



## SilverStallion (Feb 22, 2005)

Man!! You guys have way too much time on your hands. Why dont you guys get out of your parents house or your trailers and get a job. You guys are ridiculous. Everything was taken the wrong way. Either way im not worried. Instead of spending money on something that loses value, maybe you guys need to buy something worth buying, like a house and some better cars. Talk about stupid!!!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

SilverStallion said:


> Man!! You guys have way too much time on your hands. Why dont you guys get out of your parents house or your trailers and get a job. You guys are ridiculous. Everything was taken the wrong way. Either way im not worried. Instead of spending money on something that loses value, maybe you guys need to buy something worth buying, like a house and some better cars. Talk about stupid!!!



I'd have my 1987 300ZX anyday than a 2000 Frontier.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

SilverStallion said:


> Man!! You guys have way too much time on your hands. Why dont you guys get out of your parents house or your trailers and get a job. You guys are ridiculous. Everything was taken the wrong way. Either way im not worried. Instead of spending money on something that loses value, maybe you guys need to buy something worth buying, like a house and some better cars. Talk about stupid!!!



are you fucking kidding me? i dont live at home, i have 2 trucks and a motorcyle, plenty of people here own way more then you ever will, just because your misinformed ass cant see straight, dont go bitching that other people are stupid! you came here remember...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

SilverStallion said:


> Man!! You guys have way too much time on your hands. Why dont you guys get out of your parents house or your trailers and get a job. You guys are ridiculous. Everything was taken the wrong way. Either way im not worried. Instead of spending money on something that loses value, maybe you guys need to buy something worth buying, like a house and some better cars. Talk about stupid!!!


What is your net worth?


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

SilverStallion said:


> Man!! You guys have way too much time on your hands. Why dont you guys get out of your parents house or your trailers and get a job. You guys are ridiculous. Everything was taken the wrong way. Either way im not worried. Instead of spending money on something that loses value, maybe you guys need to buy something worth buying, like a house and some better cars. Talk about stupid!!!


You've gotta be kidding me. You really need to check yourself.

It's better for us to just think you're dumb than for you to open your mouth and prove us right. It doesn't matter what someone chooses to spend their money on, IT'S THEIR MONEY! Spend yours the way you want to.

By the way, I actually do own a house and have 4 cars sitting out front. Maybe you're the one who is in need of stepping up your choice in vehicle and living arrangements. I spend my money on a number of hobbies. If you actually could contribute some intelligent info and get off your high and mighty attitude, things would go a lot easier. Recognize that there are others who have more knowledge and experience on this topic of audio than you, judging by the responses gathered thus far. There's a lot of knowledge on this forum if you know how to tap into it.


----------



## SilverStallion (Feb 22, 2005)

You know what? I just looked over some of the things that I just wrote and you know that I even pissed off myself. For what this is worth, im really sorry about everything I've said. My wife is having complications in her pregnancy and I havent been myself lately. I'm usually a nice guy. But sometimes my stress level is off the scale. So I come on here and try to relax my mind. Its about 11:20 pm and I havent slept in about 2 days now. So I'm trying to do the manly thing here and say i'm sorry. Please forgive me. And yeah I forgot to take my medication. LoL


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

no biggie


----------



## SilverStallion (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks Dude!!!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

SilverStallion said:


> You know what? I just looked over some of the things that I just wrote and you know that I even pissed off myself. For what this is worth, im really sorry about everything I've said. My wife is having complications in her pregnancy and I havent been myself lately. I'm usually a nice guy. But sometimes my stress level is off the scale. So I come on here and try to relax my mind. Its about 11:20 pm and I havent slept in about 2 days now. So I'm trying to do the manly thing here and say i'm sorry. Please forgive me. And yeah I forgot to take my medication. LoL


Been there man, been there. I wish you all the best and hope everything works out! No harm no foul!


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

the true reason that people get a nissan, is not becaue it is a honda, but because the people on nissan forums are so damn nice and forgiving. :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

SilverStallion said:


> Man!! You guys have way too much time on your hands. Why dont you guys get out of your parents house or your trailers and get a job. You guys are ridiculous. Everything was taken the wrong way. Either way im not worried. Instead of spending money on something that loses value, maybe you guys need to buy something worth buying, like a house and some better cars. Talk about stupid!!!




problem is, a houses and cars are terrible investments. you put FAR more into them than you ever get out

i dont have much time on my hands, thats why i post early morning or late at night. you go to college full time, work 45+ hrs a week, making $30/hr with my commission, then come home, do hw, chill with the gf, find some time to eat, then go to the gym, then shower, then sleep.....there just arent enough hours in the day

i dont appreciate the "its only a sentra" comment. its a $15,000 car. i bought what i could afford at the time. considering im 19, im making damn good money, and with few expenses (phone, insurance, car's paid off, savings)....i AM buying a new car, probably next summer, when i'll have the money aside to pay for it cash, on the spot @ the dealership....

btw, thanks to those who sorta defended me. i do appreciate it 


stallion, i think you need to re-evaluate your position here. you can leave peacefully, and still have access to the forums for informational purposes (believe me, this place is a lifesaver when it comes to technical info about anything Nissan)....or you can continue to be an ignorant jackass, and probably be banned from here permanently

you posted a comment that is arguable at best. you've obviously never heard an Adire Audio Brahma subwoofer, or a set of CDT components. you're pretty much comparing filet mignon (adire) to a boca burger. there is no comparison. pioneers sound alright to someone who knows nothing about audio, when its set up in a tinyass box in a large, unobstructed room. as you may (or may not?) know, car's are incredibly difficult to set up proper sound stages in. take the advice that a few have given you. it wont kill you to admit you havent heard a better setup (thats the problem here. its not that you're wrong, its that your opinion is VERY narrowminded. you cant compare pioneer to Adire, RE, Diamond, or CDT)


i'm done. i've accepted the fact that you're too ignorant to accept others opinions. i hope (for your own sake) that changes someday



edit** ... dammit. i started typing this, it woulda been RIGHT after his second response, now it's like 6 or 7 after. anyways. i guess in the time it took me to write this, he's turned full circle? hmm, oh well. best of luck to the family stallion. and if you honestly wanna shoot the shit about audio, hit me up on AIM. im always up for a good arguement


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

SilverStallion said:


> You know what? I just looked over some of the things that I just wrote and you know that I even pissed off myself. For what this is worth, im really sorry about everything I've said. My wife is having complications in her pregnancy and I havent been myself lately. I'm usually a nice guy. But sometimes my stress level is off the scale. So I come on here and try to relax my mind. Its about 11:20 pm and I havent slept in about 2 days now. So I'm trying to do the manly thing here and say i'm sorry. Please forgive me. And yeah I forgot to take my medication. LoL


It's all good. At least you made the effort and offered an apology. Props on that. 

I understand your position. Over this past weekend, my best friend's wife just miscarried due to complications from her pregnancy. I feel bad and I really can't imagine how I'd feel if I were in the same position. Good luck with the rest of the pregnancy and hopefully a healthy baby.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Put it this way. I don't care what kind of car anyone owns.

If you buy a new car. Lets just say 50K. You can drive straight to the used car dealership and they'll give you 20 for it

If you want to invest in something, get a Mantiwoc crane. Those beotchs multiply their value a bunch in 20 years...

No biggy though, I've blown up a couple times, sometimes it's best.


----------

